

Ubuntu Unleashed 2012 Edition: Covering 11.10 and 12.04 - GilK
http://newtechbooks.tk/2012/01/15/ubuntu-unleashed-2012-edition-covering-11-10-and-12-04-7th-edition-7th-edition/

======
GilK
Ubuntu Unleashed is filled with unique and advanced information for everyone
who wants to make the most of the Ubuntu Linux operating system. This new
edition has been thoroughly revised and updated by a long-time Ubuntu
community leader to reflect the exciting new Ubuntu 11.10 (“Oneiric Ocelot”)
and the forthcoming Ubuntu 12.04.

